# Something different from the Heart of California



## smokeybehr (Sep 24, 2007)

While I'm NOT a car audio installer, I do all the other stuff that's 12V related, like Two-Way radios, warning light packages, and other stuff that's related to public safety. I'm not a full-time installer, I just do it on the side to pick up some beer money. I do a lot of work for the hams that don't want to do it themselves, and don't want to either be overcharged by the local radio shop, or have stuff screwed up by the minimum-wage monkeys at the stereo shops that don't understand RF. 

Back in the late 80's, though, I did everything. Car Stereos, Alarms, and those new-fangled Cellular Telephones. It paid my way through college, and got me good and drunk on the weekends. 

If you're in the middle of California (between LA and the Bay Area) PM me, and I'll give you the contact info.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You talking Fresno area?


----------

